# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مميزات وعيوب سامسونج جلاكسى ميجا 6.3

## mohamed73

*المميزات*   شاشة كبيرة 6.3 بوصةمع أحدث مشغل أندرويدو بطارية قوية .سعره مناسبكاميرا امامية جيدة 1.9 MPالبلوتوث سريع Bluetooth v4.0   *العيوب*   حجمه كبير جداً و قد يصعب مسكه بيد واحدةوضوح الشاشة متوسطلايوجد به راديو FMتصميم الهاتف تقليدى مثل باقى هواتف عائلة جلاكسىاداء الهاتف متوسط لان المعالج ليس رباعى   
عندما  كنا نتوقع طرح الجلاكسي نوت 3 قامت سامسونج بطرح الجلاكسي ميجا 5.8 و 6.3 و  كلاهما هواتف كبيرة.إذا كنت تجد الجلاكسي نوت 2 أو الجلاكسي جراند كبار  الحجم عليك الإستعداد للتعامل مع الميجا. هذا الهاتف يناسب الشخص الذي يفضل  الشاشة الكبيرة للعمل أو مشاهدة أفلام لكنه لا يحب إقتناء تابلت و هاتف أو  تابلت أكبر. سنقوم الآن فى موقع ويكيموبايل بشرح و تحليل هاتف جلاكسي ميجا  6.3 و عرض لمميزاته و عيوبه.   *الشكل* 
يحتفظ  الهاتف بنفس شكل هواتف الجلاكسي و لكن أكبر فهو 167.6 مم في88.0 مم و سمك 8  مم و مازلت تستطيع مسكه بيد واحدة و لكن ستحتاج لإستخدام اليد الأخرى في  التصفح فهو يعد كبيراً على الإستخدام بيد واحدة . هاتف الميجا 6.3 ليس أصغر  من الأيباد ميني 7.9 بوصة بكثير. و لكن بهذا الحجم فإن لوحة المفاتيح  كبيرة تساعدك على الكتابة و أما من الخلف فهو مغطى ببلاستيك خفيف مما يساعد  على خفة الوزن فوزنه 199 جراماً.           *الأداء*
 يعمل  الهاتف بمعالج ثنائي النواه 1.7 جيجاهرتز و مزود بـRAM 1.5 جيجا مما يعطي  أداءاً معقولاً لكنه لا يكاد يقترب من أداء الهواتف القيادية الأخرى مثل  الجلاكسي الإس 4، الإتش تي سي ون أو السوني إكسبيريا زد اللذين يعملون  جميعاً بمعالج رباعي النواة. و لكن المعالج أقوى من الجراند و الميجا 5.8  الأصغر. يعمل الهاتف بأحدث برامج الأندرويد الجيلي بين 4.2.2 مما يعطيه  الكثير من الإمكانيات. فهو مزود ببلوتوث، الواي فاي و الجي بي إس و أيضاً  الـNFC. كما أنه متوفر بذاكرة 8 أو 16 جيجابايتس و لكن مثل معظم الهواتف  يمكنك إضافة كارت ذاكرة 64 جيجا. يتمتع الهاتف ببطارية كبيرة بسعة 3200 ملي  أمبير و التي تعمل لمدة طويلة في حالة الإستخدام العادي  *الشاشة* 
 يتمتع  الهاتف بشاشة كبيرة 6.3 بوصة و 720 في 1280 بيكسل أي 233 بيكسل في كل  بوصة. درجة النقاء جيدة لا تقارن بالهواتف القيادية و لكنها مناسبه  للإستخدام العادي فالحجم و الجودة مناسبان لمشاهدة الأفلام، قراءة الكتب،  تصفح الإنترنت أو متابعة الإيميل.   *الكاميرا* 
 الكاميرا  8 ميجابيكسل مثل كاميرا هاتف الجلاكسي جراند. الكاميرا الأمامية 1.9  ميجابيكسل تناسب المكالمات المرئية أما تصوير الفيديو فهو بنقاء عالي 1080  HD.      *الخلاصة* 
وفقاً  لهذه المواصفات هذا الهاتف قد صمم لغرض ما و هو ضم جهازين في واحد بمعنى  أنه هاتف يجمع ما بين الهاتف و التابلت لكن بشاشة كبيرة و ليلبي طلب من  يرغبون في هاتف كبير الحجم يمكنهم من مشاهدة الأفلام، تصفح الإنترنت أو  العمل و متابعة البريد الإلكتروني. يتميز الهاتف بحجم أكبر من الجلاكسي  جراند مما يعد ميزه للبعض و عيباً للبعض الآخر.

----------


## عصام البرغثي

شكرااااااااااااا

----------

